# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  أخبار طريفة

## أميرة قوس النصر

-أدانت محكمة مقدونية دبا بتهمتي السرقة والأتلاف

بعد أن سرق عسلا من مربى النحل،

فطالب صاحب المزرعة المحكمة بالتعويض

فألزمت المحكمة الدولة بدفع مبلغ خسارتة00000000000

2-ذكرت صحيفة"ذى ميرور" ان الدجاجة فريكي الني امضت ثمانية اشهر وهي تضع البيض وترقد عليه فجأة تحولت الى ديك ونبت لها عرف قرمزي كما الديكة0

وفي الوقت الحالي أعتادت فريكي 

ان تصحو كل صباح وتصيح عند

شروق الشمس000000000000

وأورد الخبر ان فريكي تتعارك مع الديكة

بل وتحاول التزاوج مع زميلاتها السابقات

3-في مدينة كافالا اليونانية اندمجت أمرأة

عبر هاتفها الخليوي حتى أنها نزلت من

سيارة الركوب العامة وقد تركت طفلها 

الرضيع البالغ 6شهور فقط0

وذكرت وكالة الانباء ان السائق ابلغ

عن اكتشافة للرضيع الذي كان يغط في 

النوم داخل عربتة الخاصة اثناء قيامة بوضع

السيارة في الجراج بعد انتهاءه من العمل00000

أتت الأم لأستلام رضيعها وهي تبكي وابدت ندمها على فعلتها000000000000000
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوورة فعلا اخبار طريفة

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة على الاخبار الممتعة

----------


## ayman

امهات اخر زمن

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا مها ...

طرائف رائعة ...

----------


## باريسيا

*  يعطيك العافيه 
ويسلمو الايادي*

----------

